# Holiday Wines



## barry (Apr 11, 2007)

I am wanting to make some wines to take to family holiday dinners.
Anyone have any suggestions on wines for Thanksgiving or Christmas dinners?


----------



## smurfe (Apr 11, 2007)

If you are going kits, I would suggest a white wine. Many serve turkey or a ham and a nice white will pair up fine. A red probably wouldn't be ready by Xmas. A white will have a decent chance to be ready by then. I would get it going though.


----------



## cpfan (Apr 11, 2007)

Two suggestions for turkey dinners:

1) a good gewurztraminer

2) a cranberry wine, such as a Cranberry Shiraz or Cranberry Chianti kit

Steve


----------



## Abby (Apr 11, 2007)

barry said:


> I am wanting to make some wines to take to family holiday dinners.
> Anyone have any suggestions on wines for Thanksgiving or Christmas dinners?




A nice white zinfandel goes well with ham.


----------



## al b (Nov 16, 2008)

*holiday wine*

We at Diamond Hill Vineyards have become a tradition in our area for holiday wines and gifts for many years. We offer quality wines that go great with all occasions. Our cranberry apple wine has become a must have with your turkey dinner, and our spiced apple is soul warming when heated. After dinner my family enjoys a splash of our raspberry wine mixed with champagne. It's just as good as Chambord. Check us out at favor label.com.


----------



## cpfan (Nov 16, 2008)

For those with more to do with their life than me, Diamond Hill Vineyards is in Rhode Island.

By my recollection, this forum does have many visitors from there. Maybe Al will do free shipping for forum members.

Steve


----------



## davidturner (Nov 28, 2008)

Two suggestions for turkey dinners:

1) a good gewurztraminer

2) a cranberry wine, such as a Cranberry Shiraz or Cranberry Chianti kit


----------



## cpfan (Nov 28, 2008)

davidturner said:


> Two suggestions for turkey dinners:
> 
> 1) a good gewurztraminer
> 
> 2) a cranberry wine, such as a Cranberry Shiraz or Cranberry Chianti kit



Copycat. Did you perhaps have a question?


----------



## Bblanche (Dec 1, 2008)

It depends if you prefer red or white wine. 
If you want a classic one just go for a carbernet sauvignon or a bordeaux.
They tast very good and you can't take the wrong choice


----------



## Wade E (Dec 7, 2008)

I agree on the Cranberry wine, i made a real nice cranberry wine using the Vintners Harvest wine base. Black currant is also a winner and my favorite wine to go with just about anything and that IMO is the best Vintners Harvest wine base there is. Not to fond of too many of the other wine bases.


----------



## Luc (Dec 8, 2008)

A port style elderberry wine is my favorite.

Luc


----------



## heavydrinker (Sep 11, 2009)

I prefer white wine during Christmas but right now I am planning of changing it into different flavor wine I guess I will choose fruit wine or bubble gum flavor wine for a change


----------



## mark467s (Oct 21, 2009)

The best best deicious dinner should always with White wine.Its the best wine ofr Xmas celebration.So celebrate your Xmas with a wonderful din ner with your family and white wine.


----------

